
Common fails in a remote software team (and how to fix them) - ben-clubhouse
https://clubhouse.io/blog/common-fails-in-a-remote-software-team-and-how-to/
======
jdauriemma
Great article. I do have one question for the void:

Am I the only remote worker who has zero interest in traveling to meet
colleagues in a specific location? I already have a fulfilling personal life,
I don't need to meet up with colleagues in-person in order to stave off
isolation or function effectively on the team.

